# Some days, I'm just plain bored....



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

.... and some days, like today, I'm stuck at home sick as a dog.

To pass the time, I try to get creative.










Comments welcome!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 20, 2013)

You will have to learn to roll a little tighter. Otherwise your **** will fall out. Just kiddin , nice shot. Later Ed


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

that's a serious EZ-wider man....
if your having trouble rolling it, they make a little machine for that.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 20, 2013)

...i like it,sparky.very simple.hope ya fell better,i was pretty flu-like the last 3 days.
....beyond that,it's strictly medicinal


----------



## skieur (Nov 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> .... and some days, like today, I'm stuck at home sick as a dog.
> 
> To pass the time, I try to get creative.
> 
> Comments welcome!



I don't have time to be bored or sick.  At the moment, I am designing and installing a railing for my 90 foot deck, despite a little snow.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 20, 2013)

Good to see that you can still be creative while you're tossing cookies! 

Hope it's just a 24-hour bug and you're all better tomorrow!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

sm4him said:


> .........Hope it's just a 24-hour bug and you're all better tomorrow!



I can only wish. It hit me last Thursday.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > .........Hope it's just a 24-hour bug and you're all better tomorrow!
> ...



OH. Well. Ugh.
I *still* hope you're all better tomorrow! :hug::


----------



## hamlet (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks very nice sparky. I've noticed that many of these b&w pictures don't jump to extremes, its a gradually going from tints to shades. I almost never see a harsh transition.


Is there a rule in photography that says that things have to be this way?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

hamlet said:


> That looks very nice sparky. I've noticed that many of these b&w pictures don't jump to extremes, its a gradually going from tints to shades. I almost never see a harsh transition.
> 
> 
> Is there a rule in photography that says that things have to be this way?



Nope.  I could easily reduce the image to 3- or 4-bits and have your 'harsh transitions'.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 20, 2013)

I see, but it doesn't really work on this image, it looks too artificial, you would have to get it right in while shooting it.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

hamlet said:


> I see, but it doesn't really work on this image, it looks too artificial, you would have to get it right in while shooting it.



I don't know of any way to reduce bit depth below 8 in-camera.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 20, 2013)

You could move the lights so a shadow is cast on parts of it. But that is not to say that it would work here, i'm just wondering in general.

Actually i will try to do this in my makeshift studio. :idea:


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

hamlet said:


> You could move the lights so a shadow is cast on parts of it. But that is not to say that it would work here, i'm just wondering in general.
> 
> Actually i will try to do this in my makeshift studio. :idea:



Sometimes, a black and white (black only and white only) works well.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 20, 2013)

Wait a minute, local history schools teach that this man has been dead for some time. How old were you when you took his picture?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Wait a minute, local history schools teach that this man has been dead for some time. How old were you when you took his picture?



23.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 20, 2013)

That would make you - at least 228 years old.

Wait a minute! oooow






No wonder you're sick.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2013)

hamlet said:


> That would make you - at least 228 years old.
> 
> Wait a minute! oooow
> 
> ...




You either need a math or a history lesson.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 21, 2013)

You got me! 


Hope you get better.


----------

